# NSW State sponsorship (Subclass 190)



## Prashanthik (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

It would be great if someone can reply to the below queries.

1. I have filed state sponsorship application and the documents were sent to the NSW office on 07-Jan-2013. However, I did not receive any acknowledgement about the receival of documents and receipt of Demand Draft. I mailed them twice regarding the same but havent received any reply.
Is it the same with every one or any one received acknowledgment? if so, in how many days? 

2. I am a DOT NET developer having 3.6 years of experience. I lodged EOI as I got 60 points in total (including 5 points of partner and 5 points of state sponsorship). How many days it would take for NSW approval (approx)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Prasanthi

Even am on similar lines like you. 
I lodged EOI as I got 60 points in total (including 5 points from state sponsorship).
Applied for EOI and NSW SS few days back.

regards
Pradi


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Prashanthik & pradinlr,

I am also on similar line like you. After submission of my EOI through Skillselect, my brother dropped my application for state sponsorship to the box of NSW office on 07-Jan-2013. Still now, I did not get any e-mail from NSW about the acknowledgement of my application and the receipt of money order. My brother used Australian Post to issue my money order. Everyday my brother check Australian Post through mobile SMS whether NSW has collected my fee from Australian Post or not. My everyday sad news is that NSW has not collected my fee from Australian Post.

I have known from the tab “IELTS score for State Sponsorship?” of this forum is that the current time period for the acknowledgement is 10 weeks and the approval is 2-5 weeks. Some people sent e-mail to NSW about the status of their applications and NSW replied them with this information.

Follow this tab. It provides very helpful information.


----------



## Prashanthik (Jan 10, 2013)

I called up NSW office today and got an update that they are processing November month's applications.

Hope to see a response from them soon.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Prasanthi.

Please post if there are any further updates.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

hello everyone, my documents were received on 5th Nov. i got ack on 8th Jan. havent got results yet. most of the NSW applicants in this forum track the progress in the below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-173.html

you may join us.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> hello everyone, my documents were received on 5th Nov. i got ack on 8th Jan. havent got results yet. most of the NSW applicants in this forum track the progress in the below thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-173.html
> 
> you may join us.



thanks Jay!!! so you got your ack email around 8/9 weeks of submitting your application!! so I hope that I get one soon too


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be great if someone can reply to the below queries.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have applied for SS on Oct 28th and I have recieved the payment acknowledgement on dec 17th...and still waiting for the invitation..I came to know the turn around time would be 10 weeks or more...


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> thanks Jay!!! so you got your ack email around 8/9 weeks of submitting your application!! so I hope that I get one soon too


Jay,
So,you just recieved the payment acknowledgment and still waiting for the invitation from NSW??


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> thanks Jay!!! so you got your ack email around 8/9 weeks of submitting your application!! so I hope that I get one soon too


Can some one tell me,what is this acknowledgement?? is this the payment reciept?? just wanted to have clear picture...if i am travelling on the same boat or not?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Can some one tell me,what is this acknowledgement?? is this the payment reciept?? just wanted to have clear picture...if i am travelling on the same boat or not?


its an email from NSW confirming that they have received your application.

and then I THINK APPROVAL comes after..

I'm still waiting on my ack email though!!


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> its an email from NSW confirming that they have received your application.
> 
> and then I THINK APPROVAL comes after..
> 
> I'm still waiting on my ack email though!!


ok,thanks...I have recieved it last month and its been more than 1 month.and waiting for the invitation


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Jay


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Bubbe2005 for clarifying us.
Wish you all good luck


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

guys i got invitation today.
i guess they are speeding up the process.
so dont get tensed and be ready to celebrate at any time


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys i got invitation today.
> i guess they are speeding up the process.
> so dont get tensed and be ready to celebrate at any time



Congrats Jayprabu.
Your words are giving confidence to us.


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> guys i got invitation today.
> i guess they are speeding up the process.
> so dont get tensed and be ready to celebrate at any time


Congratulations Jay and May i know when did u apply for NSW and how many points do you have in overall??


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

PriyaB said:


> Congratulations Jay and May i know when did u apply for NSW and how many points do you have in overall??


Can anyone provide me the NSW contact number to check for the status...pls


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Can anyone provide me the NSW contact number to check for the status...pls


Hi Priya

NSW contact number is available in their website 
Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Congratulations Jay and May i know when did u apply for NSW and how many points do you have in overall??


my docs reached NSW office on Nov 5.
got ack on Jan 8. and invite today.
i have totally 60 points that includes 5 points for SS.


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Jay...Please post us about the EOI and visa processing time


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Can some one tell me,what is this acknowledgement?? is this the payment reciept?? just wanted to have clear picture...if i am travelling on the same boat or not?




Hello,
Acknowledgement means receipt of your application , it also includes receipt of payment made as fees ($300).

For information : current processing time is 12 weeks, as per one email from NSW office.

please enter your details in sheet at following URL to catch the same boat

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> ok,thanks...I have recieved it last month and its been more than 1 month.and waiting for the invitation


Hi Priya,
have you communicated with NSW office that you received acknowledgement month ago but not outcome letter so far ?


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Sachdev,

Yes,i have recieved the reciept on dec 19th.Today,I sent an email to NSW for the processing time and they replied as 12 weeks..


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

HI Evryone, I come to know that still they are processing early november applications from other comments. I am also waiting for reply. I applied on 5th Dec 2012. got no reply at all from NSW gov yet. So waiting waiting waiting So stressed


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

yes checked with ANZ they have still not en cashed my bank cheque. I am not sure when they would en cash it...


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Anurag....May i know what are you waiting for?? did u recieve ur SS from NSW??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Priya, no I havent received Ack letter from NSW yet. How about you?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Nency said:


> HI Evryone, I come to know that still they are processing early november applications from other comments. I am also waiting for reply. I applied on 5th Dec 2012. got no reply at all from NSW gov yet. So waiting waiting waiting So stressed


Yes, it will take time. Right after they announced that IELTS score of 6 is enough on Oct mid, lots of applications were sent to them, especially after Nov 1st week till dec. So they have a big backlog of application to be processed.

Considering that they acknowledged those applications which reached them by nov mid, it will take few more weeks for you people.

Check this thread for more information


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Anurag,i could see my doc's reached NSW office on Nov 5th and I have recieved the Acknowledgment letter on dec 19th and still waiting for the confirmation/invitation


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Nancy...same with me....My doc's reached NSW on Nov 5th and have recieved ack on Dec 19th and waiting for the confirmation/invitation.Yesterday,i recieved a reply from NSW that the processing time is 12 weeks.


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats Jay, could you please tell me that whether the NSW SS you received, is by POST Mail or by Email...???
Thank you...


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear frnds
My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear frnds
> My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


Dear Sajid,

Unfortunately, you are not eligible to apply for SA/WA SS just now. In SA, Software engineer (261313) has reached its annual occupational ceiling. This occupation is not enlisted in Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2012 - 2013. However, you have very good news that you are eligible to apply for NSW SS. The IELTS requirement for NSW SS is 6.0 in each module. Therefore, you can apply for 190 Visa with NSW SS by getting 55+5=60 points.


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Frnds,

Its been 15 weeks(doc's reached on 5th Nov) and still awaiting for the SS approval.I have been getting responses from NSW that the processing time is 12 to 14 weeks and now i am really worried and frustrated...

Does any one got any updates pls?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> Its been 15 weeks(doc's reached on 5th Nov) and still awaiting for the SS approval.I have been getting responses from NSW that the processing time is 12 to 14 weeks and now i am really worried and frustrated...
> 
> Does any one got any updates pls?


Hi priyab,

What's your occupation and when did you receive ack ? Did you update your info in our google doc ?

Am too on d same boat doc rchd on nov 5th and still waiting for approval..when I called them last week they told me that I can expect approval approx in next 2 months


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any ack/ approval / recent news from nsw??

Waiting is increasing my frustration day by day


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
My occupation is Systems Administrator and i have recieved ack on Dec 19th.I have been following up with the migration team and i have been recieving the response as the total processing will take 14 weeks.But,its been 15 weeks and still no response.
So,they told that it will take 2 months more? I dont understand whats are they trying to do for 5 months.Any how,will give them a call and my consultancy people says no one for NSW are recieing the approvals..Not sure why


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Raghalan,

Yesterday i called NSW migration department,they have checked the file status and told me that approval will be sent in a month and asked me to call after 1 month,if i have not recieved any...Worst part is particular time frame is not given...its been already 4 months and asking to wait one more month..Patience is being tested...

Any other updates please?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Raghalan,
> 
> Yesterday i called NSW migration department,they have checked the file status and told me that approval will be sent in a month and asked me to call after 1 month,if i have not recieved any...Worst part is particular time frame is not given...its been already 4 months and asking to wait one more month..Patience is being tested...
> 
> Any other updates please?


Hi Priya,

Who attended your call yesterday ? 

And did they say that you will get approval in a month ? which means your file is already approved 

b.c I called them too yesterday, and one person attended my call and told me that approx by march mid I should receive update from them.. and he asked me to call by then .. I thought he told that to avoid me calling them once in a week 

Also he said they are trying their level best to complete Nov app as they have start Dec applications. 

Wll hope for the best. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> Who attended your call yesterday ?
> 
> ...


mid-march? what's wrong? only few people received ack in Feb so far... no approvals in 2 weeks.. i'm starting to feel worried


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Raghalan,

Yesterday i spoke to migration department but dont remember the name.He told the same thing,approval will be sent in a month and asked me to call after one month if i have not recieved any 

May be,we will recieve in another few weeks,but they are just giving the approximate days to prepare our mind with one month and to avoid more call flowing in .


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

*Ack from NSW*

Hi Guys,
Even I applied for NSW state sponsorship in the last week of Nov12. I have yesterday received an ACK for receipt of my documents on 30NOV12.

Not sure how long they would take to process now? Any experience to share?

Also, after the sponsorship is confirmed, how long does the rest of the processing take (DIAC and finally PR).


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nicksoneasow said:


> Hi Guys,
> Even I applied for NSW state sponsorship in the last week of Nov12. I have yesterday received an ACK for receipt of my documents on 30NOV12.
> 
> Not sure how long they would take to process now? Any experience to share?
> ...


Congrats for your ACK..

Did you received ACK yesterday - Saturday ?

Whats your occupation ? 

Please update your data in below excel sheet. Thanks.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats for your ACK..
> 
> Did you received ACK yesterday - Saturday ?
> 
> ...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nicksoneasow said:


> raghalan said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats for your ACK..
> ...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi 

Anybody got ACK recently ?
When was the last ACK came ?


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> ok,thanks...I have recieved it last month and its been more than 1 month.and waiting for the invitation


Hi PriyaB,

Have you received a response from NSW after the ack? How long did it take you to get the approval after the ack, if you got the ack.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

nicksoneasow said:


> Hi PriyaB,
> 
> Have you received a response from NSW after the ack? How long did it take you to get the approval after the ack, if you got the ack.


Hi nicksoneasow

ACK related information is running on this thread buddy.. you can follow this ?
btw when your docs reached nsw ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-progress-70.html#post1100197


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi murad

Unfortunately, u may nt claim work experience points


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi 

I am thinking to assess ACS with 3 yr experience.. as System Admin..

My query is that if NSW will remove anzco code in future.. than can I be invited??


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi There,

I filed an application to NSW on 29th Jan, 2013, when followed up from my agent, we got a response that NSW is currently sending ack for december 2012. and they also mentioned that time frame is 12 weeks for ack and approval. so we can wait till 12 weeks at least. I have filed VETASSES 4 weeks back but havent received anything yet.. hope to get it this week!

N.Joy!


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be great if someone can reply to the below queries.
> 
> ...



Hi There,

I filed an application to NSW on 29th Jan, 2013, when followed up from my agent, we got a response that NSW is currently sending ack for december 2012. and they also mentioned that time frame is 12 weeks for ack and approval. so we can wait till 12 weeks at least. I have filed VETASSES 4 weeks back but havent received anything yet.. hope to get it this week!

N.Joy!


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

I got 6 in R,S,L & 5.5 in W. I want to apply for NSW which require 6 in each section. My points without IELTS is 55. If NSW sponsor me I will get 60 points & I can apply for migration. But question is if I apply for revaluation of IELTS it will take 6-8 week for result, so even if I got positive result, I'm crossing my age limit of 32 after 15th May 2013, which means again losing points.

So in that case will they consider my case, if retest result is positive?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shakilahmed (Apr 7, 2013)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be great if someone can reply to the below queries.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I am wondering if any of you could inform about NSW sponsorship.
I am in little trouble to figure out where I am standing at this moment.
I completed Professional year; so now i have 55 points.
I need 60 to apply for 189 visa. 
But I am Developer Programmer which is in Skilled list of NSW. 
My question is can i apply for NSW Sponsorship with 55 now ? If successful then only I will get 5 point? Do I have to lodge application via EOI for NSW sponsorship process?

I think many of you have done research in this forum. so you know more than me.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## arashvajdi (Jan 6, 2013)

*A question regarding TRN and ACT sponsored*

Hi guys,
I created a new case for ACT sponsorship (in CanberraYourFuture) and in the last step, they are asking me to upload a few documents like IELTS, CV,...
One of the documents they asked for is "TRN".
Can anyone tell me what exactly should be uploaded here? I thought TRN is just a number you get when you open an application for immigration.
Thanks


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone has anyidea, when NSW SS opens?


----------

